# What you get when you say "Just act natural"...



## Point-N-Shoot (Oct 18, 2006)

Desperately trying to get a group shot for the yearbook. I'd rather work with chimpanzees than teenage girls!!


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 18, 2006)

> I'd rather work with chimpanzees than teenage girls!!



If I say that _I'd_ rather work with teenage (cheerleader) girls...does that make me sound like a dirty old man?  :scratch:

Although, I guess you don't expect the chimps to listen to you...the girls should follow some direction...but good luck with that.


----------



## midget patrol (Oct 18, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> If I say that _I'd_ rather work with teenage (cheerleader) girls...does that make me sound like a dirty old man?  :scratch:
> 
> Although, I guess you don't expect the chimps to listen to you...the girls should follow some direction...but good luck with that.


I hate to stereotype, but try to get a group of teenage cheerleaders to cooperate with you. Good luck. I have to deal with some every day. They can be a real pain in the ass.


----------



## Illah (Oct 26, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> If I say that _I'd_ rather work with teenage (cheerleader) girls...does that make me sound like a dirty old man?  :scratch:



I was thinking something along the same lines, though being 25 I'm not THAT far off from the teen years 

--Illah


----------



## ShootHoops (Oct 26, 2006)

Men.

:lmao:


----------

